# LED Light Bar Installation



## BigOTex (Jun 14, 2005)

Can anybody recommend a good shop that can install a light bar on a UTV in Katy?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Andrew at Cycle City. 281.398.3030


----------



## Pinetree1123 (Jul 13, 2013)

*LED light bars*

Not sure about Katy but CKD's Golf Carts in League City carries CREE light bars at reasonable prices and they install them! Had them put one on my golf cart and one on my truck!


----------

